
We need a post-inbox era therapist - tomerbd
I&#x27;m devastated, i&#x27;m going to miss inbox so much.<p>1. Reminders together with emails in same inbox.<p>2. Can change Reminders text.<p>3. Bundling.<p>4. Repeating Snooze.<p>5. Location Snooze (RIP), but it&#x27;s memory is in my heart.<p>6. Google Keep Reminders.<p>7. Collecting interesting ideas like a snap in my inbox, snoozing thus keeping my inbox clean, the ability to update the text when needed.<p>Not sure how i&#x27;ll manage my life back post March 2019.  I think there is potential for a new consultancy role &quot;post inbox therapist&quot; consultant.
======
motiw
Take a look at Centask [https://www.centask.com/](https://www.centask.com/)
(developer here), It takes the concepts of inbox one step forward and suggest
a complete workflow solution, where all tasks and task-related information,
including Gmail inbox, are organized and scheduled in one list/hierarchy. Any
feedback will be appreciated

------
amirouche
I have been thinking about building an inbox alternative for quite some time.
It seems like now is good time.

